# pigeon emergency



## Ahmad Abbas (Aug 29, 2021)

*Baby pigeon breathing heavily...parents fed him this morning but in evening they couldn't fed him because of his breathing issue.(he was fine this morning).when he breath his neck swelles like ballon but after 2 sec his neck looks normal but breaths heavily while his mouth is open and also his crop is hard and looks like there is no water in his crop I tried to give him water but he gets aspirate. (sorry for bad English) help.... 














 *


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Was he breathing like that before or after you gave the water? If the crop is hard, you need to get it going again. Can you get human baby applesauce from a supermarket? Or make your own by boiling a peeled apple till soft and blend this into a runny consistency. Feed him small amounts throughout the day and gently massage to break up the food in the crop. If you have a syringe, put this past his breathing hole (at base of the tongue) and slowly empty.

He might have a yeast infection. Can you get hold of Nystatin from a pharmacy?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can also check inside his beak and back of the throat for any yellow or whitish growths that might indicate canker or yeast. The inside should have a pinkish colour.


----------



## Ahmad Abbas (Aug 29, 2021)

Marina B said:


> You can also check inside his beak and back of the throat for any yellow or whitish growths that might indicate canker or yeast. The inside should have a pinkish colour.


Thank you for the reply.. He is totally fine now.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's great. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Ahmad Abbas (Aug 29, 2021)

Hy. Last year i was visiting birds market and here i saw a pigeon with one eye.i asked shopkeeper what happened with her he told me that "there was a infection in her eye due to this she lost one eye and now she have only one eye". So i took her home she was fine and healthy but now after a year she is not looking good her healthy eye is looking cloudy inside and she poops watery green. It also have some respiratory issues beacause if i hold her she opens her mouth.i also have tried antibiotics and eye drops.i am attaching her pictures and eye drops that i used. *Help please*


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

What antibiotics did you give and for how long? It's possible she might have ornithosis, but I've never dealt with this problem before.


----------



## Ahmad Abbas (Aug 29, 2021)

I gave her levofloxacin...for three days but it didn't work.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Try to get doxycycline for treatment. She will need a long course of antibiotics, like 3 weeks. Unfortunately I can't give a dosage, never used this meds before.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, I used doxycycline 20 mg tablets for dogs and cats (but not for ornithosis), this is the dosage given by my vet for adult pigeons: a whole tablet once a day.

You have to remove all sources of calcium because calcium interferes with it.



http://www.homingpigeon.com/article/Dosage.html



"Dose : 10-50 mg per pigeon per day – 500 -1000 mg per 4 liters of water. Excellent antibiotic.


NOTE: When using tetracyclines, remove calcium sources such as grit, oyster shell, mineral, etc., since the calcium ties up the drug and makes it unavailable".

On the chevita website they mention a 25 days treatment for ornithosis:





__





chevita GmbH - Ornithosis


Ornithosis in pigeons




www.chevita.com





I looked for the doxycyclin-t tablets (I used another brand), here they say





__





DOXYCYCLIN-T capsules - (treats ornithosis, and gastro-intestinal tract bacterial infections) - (sheet - 10 capsules)


DOXYCYCLIN-T capsules - (treats ornithosis, and gastro-intestinal tract bacterial infections) - (sheet - 10 capsules) Pigeons treatment of Ornithosis, as well as bacterial infections of the gastro-intestinal tract, caused by Salmonella typhimurium var. Copenhagen, which are sensitive to...




www.vetmedicpharmacy.com





"1 capsule contains:

Doxycycline hyclate 23.5 mg (equivalent to 20 mg doxycycline )"


So they contain the same amount of mine: 20 mg.
You should give a whole 20 mg tablet once a day for 25 days.


----------



## Ahmad Abbas (Aug 29, 2021)

Colombina said:


> Hi, I used doxycycline 20 mg tablets for dogs and cats (but not for ornithosis), this is the dosage given by my vet for adult pigeons: a whole tablet once a day.
> 
> You have to remove all sources of calcium because calcium interferes with it.
> 
> ...


Her condition is worse now. She is not eating and have a sinus issue.I am attaching her vomit and poop images.👇


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

What was the food she ate before vomiting? Do you still have some Nystatin? Start giving her, she might have a yeast infection. Also stop any antibiotics.


----------



## Ahmad Abbas (Aug 29, 2021)

Marina B said:


> What was the food she ate before vomiting? Do you still have some Nystatin? Start giving her, she might have a yeast infection. Also stop any antibiotics.


Thank You For Replying. She was eating rice, corn, Millet (Mix Feed). yes i still have nystatin and also stopped antibiotics.I looked inside her mouth there is some yellowish thing at the end of her tongue and its smelly inside her mouth.Also she ate some of the grains but after eating she's breathing open mouth and with some sound. Now she's looking fine but have watery eyes,nose and mouth. She was getting cold outside because of not eating much so i took her inside.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

She needs warmth now. Fill a hotwaterbottle, cover this with a soft blanket and put this next to her for a bit of heat. Have you checked deep inside her throat? Use a flashlight. If you see white deep inside the throat, then she definitely has yeast. Also provide her water with apple cider vinegar (not the filtered brand, the one with the "mother"). 5 ml acv to 1 litre of water. Keep on with the Nystatin and see if she improves. Give her about 0.8 ml twice a day.


----------



## Ahmad Abbas (Aug 29, 2021)

Marina B said:


> She needs warmth now. Fill a hotwaterbottle, cover this with a soft blanket and put this next to her for a bit of heat. Have you checked deep inside her throat? Use a flashlight. If you see white deep inside the throat, then she definitely has yeast. Also provide her water with apple cider vinegar (not the filtered brand, the one with the "mother"). 5 ml acv to 1 litre of water. Keep on with the Nystatin and see if she improves. Give her about 0.8 ml twice a day.


She ie warm now (Hotwaterbottle is placed next to her) i gave her ACV.She is not eating anything and get suffocated whenever i hold her,so how could i give her nystatin.There is something yellowish thing in the end of her tongue and at the upper part of the mouth.I am Attaching her images.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Looks like canker to me. Get metronidazole from a pharmacy. It's ususlly a 400 mg tablet. Crush the tablet into powder, split in 10 to get heaps of 40 mg. Give her one heap a day. Best way to give will be to take a small piece of wet bread, soak up all the meds and put deep inside her beak.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

How is she doing?


----------



## Ahmad Abbas (Aug 29, 2021)

Marina B said:


> How is she doing?


Thanks for asking.She is is better then before ... her mucous around the mouth is dried after one dose.she eated 10,12 grains.There are many lices around her mouth(What should i do).Do i still give her ACV and Metrandazol together?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Give her acv in the water every second day. This will help keep yeast away. Don't stop treatment until the yellow growths are gone. If you stop too soon, the canker will just return. Normally treatment for 10 days.

Do you have a large petshop closeby where you can get something for external parasites? Otherwise, try to remove them manually with a wet cottonbud. Or you can make a paste by mixing carbadust (you will find this at agricultural stores for chickens) with a little bit of water and dab this around her beak. Just make sure nothing goes inside her beak and eyes.


----------



## Ahmad Abbas (Aug 29, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Give her acv in the water every second day. This will help keep yeast away. Don't stop treatment until the yellow growths are gone. If you stop too soon, the canker will just return. Normally treatment for 10 days.
> 
> Do you have a large petshop closeby where you can get something for external parasites? Otherwise, try to remove them manually with a wet cottonbud. Or you can make a paste by mixing carbadust (you will find this at agricultural stores for chickens) with a little bit of water and dab this around her beak. Just make sure nothing goes inside her beak and eyes.


OK 🙂.


----------



## Ahmad Abbas (Aug 29, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Give her acv in the water every second day. This will help keep yeast away. Don't stop treatment until the yellow growths are gone. If you stop too soon, the canker will just return. Normally treatment for 10 days.
> 
> Do you have a large petshop closeby where you can get something for external parasites? Otherwise, try to remove them manually with a wet cottonbud. Or you can make a paste by mixing carbadust (you will find this at agricultural stores for chickens) with a little bit of water and dab this around her beak. Just make sure nothing goes inside her beak and eyes.


Hy. With your help she is good now but she always have some discharge from her eyes. I am still giving her metronidazole.She always stands like ill her poops are better then before.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is the canker gone inside her beak? Are you giving her regular vitamins? Lack of Vit A can also cause the discharge. There's a lot of info online reg symptoms in chickens that are lacking in vitamins.


----------

